# برنامج لمعرفة بيانات السيارة من رقم الشاسية



## gates (28 مارس 2011)

اخوانى الكرام​
 اليكم برنامج لمعرفة بيانات السيارة من رقم الشاسية​
​










وبالتوفيق للجميع

Download

الموضوع منقول من أحد المنتديات​


----------



## gates (28 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## اياد كاظم كريم (28 مارس 2011)

مشكور على هل برنامج بس حاب اسأل هل لكل السيارات ام لسيارات معينة


----------



## ابو ربحي (29 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ,,برنامج اكثر من رائع واني استخدمه خلال عملي وبالفعل ايضا هو عملي جدا,,بالنسبة للاخ اياد فإنه هذا البرنامج يقدم لك معلومات من خلال رقم الشاسيه لاغلب أنواع السيارات إن لم يكن جميعها تقريبا حيث ان البرنامج يحتوي على رقم الشاسيه ل2010,ونتمنى ان يكون له تحديث في القريب العاجل ليدمج معه سيارات 2011


----------



## auto_prof (29 مارس 2011)

شكراا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## gates (29 مارس 2011)

شكراا لمروركم اخواني


----------



## gates (29 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## م احمد خلف (29 مارس 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## eng.tarik (29 مارس 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل ..... أرجو رفعه على موقع أخر للأهمية وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed new (30 مارس 2011)

لقد تم تحميله . لكن لم أستطع تثبيته أو أنه لا يشتغل مع الويندوز 7.
على كل حال النية كانت حسنة و بارك الله فيك .


----------



## gates (30 مارس 2011)

العفو أخي


----------



## الأشمونى (31 مارس 2011)

*التحميل*

شكرا يا اخى 
بس انا بجد مش عارف انزل البرنامج من هذا الرابط
من فضلك حمل البرنامج على رابط اخر
وشكرا


----------



## omarmr2010 (31 مارس 2011)

gates قال:


> اخوانى الكرام​
> اليكم برنامج لمعرفة بيانات السيارة من رقم الشاسية​
> ​
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

لن تخسر شىء ايها العضو المميز  gates :87: لو كتبت منقول فهذة من الامانة الادبية 
نقلت الموضوع كما هو حتى لم تجتهد فى كتابة صيغة للموضوع خاصة بك 
:76: دائما متميز :76:
و---------- اسف على الازعاج 


********************
وضع روابط لمنتديات اخرى مخالف لقوانين الملتقى ​


----------



## gates (31 مارس 2011)

ok


----------



## mr.benz (1 أبريل 2011)

الاخ gates
تم تحميل البرنامج ولكنه لايعمل 
ارجو افادتنا عن طريقة عمله.........بارك الله فيك


----------



## yousef shadid (1 أبريل 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## gates (1 أبريل 2011)

Read the doc


----------



## gates (1 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## omarmr2010 (4 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اين ادارة هذا المنتدى
هذا الموضوع منقول
وانا اعتبر هذة سرقة
هذا موضوعى وانا لم اصرح بعرضه
انا اسف لانضمامى لهذا المنتدى لقد عرضت موقفى قبل ذالك وما كان من العضو المميز ان رد ب ok 


​


----------



## gates (4 أبريل 2011)

ok


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 أبريل 2011)

omarmr2010 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> لن تخسر شىء ايها العضو المميز  Gates :87: لو كتبت منقول فهذة من الامانة الادبية
> نقلت الموضوع كما هو حتى لم تجتهد فى كتابة صيغة للموضوع خاصة بك
> ...



تم التنويه بان الموضوع منقول فى المشاركة الاصلية


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 أبريل 2011)

omarmr2010 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اين ادارة هذا المنتدى
> هذا الموضوع منقول
> وانا اعتبر هذة سرقة
> ...




الموضوع مغلق لعدم رغبة صاحب الموضوع الاصلى لعرضه بالملتقى


----------

